# Noob Lighting Question.



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey, I got this 29g kit here http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804447. My dwarf sag is doing pretty crappy and swords are doing ok but not a ton of growth. Is a new bulb what i need? Im pretty sure of it just wanted to see what you guys thought. thx


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

oh and im also useing liquid fertilizer i got at pet store and dont have many plants just 1 sword and some sag here and there.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What type of light is it? The link says 30" florecent. Id assume it is a single bulb t8 but some of these kits have like 24" bulbs under 30" hoods to be cheap. Either way this light may not even be adequet for those plants. IF you want swords you may also want to get farily good plant substrate as swords seem to always lack if they are in just gravel or sand.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

Your gona want to upgrade to a better lighting system or atleast a twin bulb system for that depth of tank. Not much light can reach the bottom of the tank with just a single.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Your gna need some better lighting. Whats your tanks dimensions? and what substrate you using? Like cluster said, swords are heavy root feeders so a clay based substrate is a must if you want good growth.


----------



## ephoenix (Nov 4, 2010)

cvv


----------

